# Aquarium For Piranhas



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hi guys..this is my aquarium for piranhas..ready for tomorrow......yeah


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats, very nice!


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

cool! What kind of p's and how many?


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

thanks guys..its for 10 red belly piranhas 5cm long..


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

What is the background isit a trashbag? I like it. Nice setup


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

yes its a trash bag..sorry guys I don t have real background so I did that..and is it ok with play sand?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I really like that tank! Although I would've painted the back black.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice tank







I didnt want to paint the back of my tank so I went with Automotive Limo Tint.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

thanks..o guys I can t wait till tomorrow morning..should I feed them tomorrow(first day in aquarium)?I was thinking to throw whole chicken in aquarium



































just a joke..

the background for aquariums in my country is so expensive,I could buy aquarium of 80g for that money..


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah I bought a background for my 125G and it was the last one I ever bought!


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

yeah mate..we want a cheaper stuff







revolution


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

tank looks good!! and the backgrounds can be fun to make if you have a little spare time


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

yes I have time..how to make better background?I want amazon view


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't remember how to imbed videos..but here is a good tutorial, worked great for me and i made a really nice rock background but forgot to seal it and everything fell apart... anyways here ya go


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

thanks man great tutorial..is there some kind device to make a rain?don t know if you guys understand me but I want to make for my piranhas rainy season..maybe it is a stupid question i don t know :tomato:I want to create an atmosphere of rain in the aquarium


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

im sure you could come up with something if you just thought about it, but i havnt head of any ways on how to make rain in a fish tank.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

so I m gonna be the first one??yes!!!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Golden Pygo said:


> im sure you could come up with something if you just thought about it, but i havnt head of any ways on how to make rain in a fish tank.


Spray bar of most canister filters should do the trick...


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> im sure you could come up with something if you just thought about it, but i havnt head of any ways on how to make rain in a fish tank.


Spray bar of most canister filters should do the trick...
[/quote]
o yes great idea..thanks man..tomorrow I will post some pictures of my baby piranhas..can t wait..maybe in a month I will buy serrasalmus elongatus 16cm long for 100euros..


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I would look into some sort of top for the aquarium, don't want them jumping out. Better safe then sorry







Looking really good though!


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

I wasn't busting your chops I actually like it. Looks like it has texture. The window tint is a good idea also. I have some tanks painted some with backgrounds. I wanna do somethin diff for my sanchezi tank.


lorteti hr said:


> yes its a trash bag..sorry guys I don t have real background so I did that..and is it ok with play sand?


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I really like your tank man! Is that acrylic or glass? I would like to get an acrylic tank cause I like the topless look







oh and man for all the more it cost I would mail you a amazon background view lol! I went with an all black background on my tank too, want to do sand like you have but haven't go it yet. Looks very nice I like it. keep us posted on when you get your fish in it. An I hear elongs are really cool fish. Never owned one though.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

e46markus said:


> I would look into some sort of top for the aquarium, don't want them jumping out. Better safe then sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks mate..I got them in





































omg they are so small and cute..they are 2cm long..its like a penny..with what should I feed them?????


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

ibcd said:


> yes its a trash bag..sorry guys I don t have real background so I did that..and is it ok with play sand?


[/quote]
yeah man I did that because I don t want to pay that much money for background..I need to cycle my 3 meter long aquarium for my beasts now..ok can you send me sanchezi in croatia..


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

RedBelly11 said:


> I really like your tank man! Is that acrylic or glass? I would like to get an acrylic tank cause I like the topless look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks mate..yes its a glass tank..so should I feed them today?yeah I have a chance to get one elong for 100 euro,think that is ok...


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

taka a look guys....I think they are monsters


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

congrats on the new fish and setup. its looking good







id get a canopy of some sorts though. be a right bummer if a fish or two jumped out.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats on your new fish! I agree you need a canopy ASAP...


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

I am making cover for my aquarium right now..and I have put this plants on top of the water..they are all under that plant,seems they like it..
is that ok for them?



Smoke said:


> Looking good!


thx mate..

they are to small and I have only dry bloodworms and mosquito larve..


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I would feed them right away and then feed them 3 times a day until they go over 2 inch. Then cut back to twice a day. If you can find hikari pellets, those would be best to feed. It has the variety and nutrients they need. Which will help growth, activity, and color. Plus it's much easier to get and convenient to feed. lol Blood worms are good but dirty the tank a lot and these guys need a lot of food.

Hey what did you use for the cover plant on top? Is it live and if not does it dirty the tank at all? Looks pretty cool whatever it is

This is your home? If so why the heck do you need a background picture?? Just put your tank in front of a window! Holy smokes man that's nice


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

yep that is a live plants..don t know how you call that plant but it look something like this..
and that picture is from split and I am from zagreb..


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

no the tank is ok for now,clean and I think that my baby piranhas love that cover because they don t want to move from there..o and I see they already have some fin damage..argh.......


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice pics&setup! Ya they little fin nippers bro they won't go hungry. Feed-feed-feed. When my rbp was that small I fed em frozen bloodworms& small cichlid pellets

There is a lot of good posts on here about feeding surf around abit& you'll see what &how much people feed.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

thanks mate..noooo I want to teach them to raw meat right now..I want for them to be the most aggressive rb ever kept in home aquarium





















I m just kidding..sorry about that..look at them,I think that they are so happy in a new home..


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Skull looks good in there. Looks like a fine home.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

yeah thanks mate..I make air bubbles from skulls..


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Yep nice.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

ibcd said:


> Yep nice.


and where is yours piranhas?I want to see yours..what do you have?


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Lol droid won't let me load pics on this site?. But I have a 135gal rbp a 55gal 4"rhom & 40 gal 4"sanchezi and a few cichlid tanks which one day will also be p tanks when I find others I want. I'll have to have a buddy bring camera&laptop over some day


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Once they hit the 4-6" mark that playsand will be all over the place. Not as much of a problem with canister filters or a sump, but will destroy HOB filters in no time. Love the look of it tho, just problematic if your running HOB's.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

ibcd said:


> Lol droid won't let me load pics on this site?. But I have a 135gal rbp a 55gal 4"rhom & 40 gal 4"sanchezi and a few cichlid tanks which one day will also be p tanks when I find others I want. I'll have to have a buddy bring camera&laptop over some day


yeah man I want to see that monster rhom..I m gonna get myself one elong soon..yeah


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

sick of chiclids said:


> Once they hit the 4-6" mark that playsand will be all over the place. Not as much of a problem with canister filters or a sump, but will destroy HOB filters in no time. Love the look of it tho, just problematic if your running HOB's.


o man but I really like this sand..its more realistic amazon view..I want that my little piranhas feels like home..


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

feeding time..


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

omg guys they starts to showing some aggression(fighting)omg what should I do?help


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

That's normal, some will even die. Make sure your water temp is low, around 76 and keep the water very clean. That's really all you can do! If I was you I would buy that elong. I'm not sure how the money converts but it seems like a decent price. How big is it and do you have a tank for it? Were you asking me to see my Piranha's earlier in the post?


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

RedBelly11 said:


> That's normal, some will even die. Make sure your water temp is low, around 76 and keep the water very clean. That's really all you can do! If I was you I would buy that elong. I'm not sure how the money converts but it seems like a decent price. How big is it and do you have a tank for it? Were you asking me to see my Piranha's earlier in the post?


yeah I think I did....elong is 16cm long and I have 80g aquarium for him..noooo I don t want for them to dye....


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

That's part of having a juvy shoal of P's man. They get aggressive towards each other and the weakest get eaten or all the smallest gang up on the biggest. just the way it goes man. That sounds like an awesome elong and a decent tank for him. I would go for it if your able!!









Here is my shoal


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

o man nice shoal







hey how to prevent that?should I take the smallest five of ten and put them in another aquarium?but I can t see they are all the same size..there is some fin damage,should I take them out?o and I have 2 plecko and 2 synodontis with them and they are attack them on sight.that looks so funny..I like your shoal..how big they are?I could take elong or small piraya but small piraya is also 100e and I need to take minimum five of them and that is 500e..don t know what to do now...


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

The fin damage is normal. They grow back so don't worry. What I did is I bought way more then I wanted. If I had one being overly aggressive I sold it to my pet store to hopefully save the shoal. I only had to do that twice and ended up with 18 fish that got along. Obviously this was to many for my 125g so when they got over the 3" mark I started selling one by one. Now I have 3 Cariba, and 4 red belly. The smallest is around the 4" mark and the two biggest red's are 6" area and the biggest Cariba is right under 6". This is normal for a young pygo shoal bud, you just have to keep the water very clean, cool temp and hope for the best man. They are an aggressive fish even towards each other that's just the fact's of Piranha. Try not to stress about it to much because you will only end up stressing out your shoal.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

ok man I m gonna try not to worry..thanks..


----------

